

Further panning of the arsenic life claims - tokenadult
http://scienceblogs.com/pharyngula/2011/05/further_panning_of_the_arsenic.php

======
carbocation
As of May 30, 2011, the criticisms are available on Science XPress (Science's
pre-print publication venue): <http://www.sciencemag.org/content/early/recent>

The full-text PDFs appear to be free/public access.

------
tokenadult
Suggestion for a procedure to test claims of arsenic-based life:

[http://rrresearch.blogspot.com/2011/05/how-to-test-
arsenic-d...](http://rrresearch.blogspot.com/2011/05/how-to-test-arsenic-dna-
claims.html)

